# I want to get into the music of Handel. Where should I start?



## Wolfgangus the Great (Jan 4, 2022)

I want to get into the music of Handel. Where should I start? What works do you recommend. I'm not too familiar with music of Handel. Recommendations would be very much appreciated.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

I don't know the music of Handel in depth, but:

Messiah, obviously. Pearlman did a really good recording of the work. 

After that, try these oratorios:
Israel in Egypt
Solomon
Theodora
Saul
Judas Maccabeus

He composed other oratorios, but these are the better ones.

Instrumental:
Music for the Royal Fireworks
Water Music
Keyboard Suites
Concerti Grossi Op 6

Handel also composed operas, but I am not familiar with any of them.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Ask and you shall receive:

https://www.udiscovermusic.com/classical-features/best-handel-works-10-essential-pieces/


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

You could try this thread: *George Frideric Handel*


----------



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

Start at the most obviously point. Messiah. And then do some more listening. Some individual arias or instrumental pieces would be next. Take your time.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I would start with Water Music /Music for the Royal Fireworks/Oboe Concerto's and the Concerto grosses. Wonderful music and the vocal come later


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

I think most HIP peformances of Water Music, Royal Fireworks, and Op. 6 are pretty good. Gardiner, Pinnock, and etc. In my opinion the two best versions of Messiah are by Dunedin Consort and William Christie. Messiah is worth a listen start to finish so I won't bother with excerpts. I'll post some selections from the other Oratorios, with a general recommendation for most of the overtures. Dixit Dominus is also really good.

Handel is my favorite composer, but not unlike with Bach's cantatas, you're just not going to be enraptured start to finish by everything. With a few exceptions I mostly listen to excerpts from the Oratorios and Operas. These aren't the only worthwhile parts of these works obviously (I haven't even heard each one all the way through), just particularly melodic sections that might catch a newcomer's ear and give you a general idea of the sound. The order is mostly random, not worst to best or vice versa.

I have to admit though, ninety percent of what makes Handel my favorite composer is Messiah. You must, must find a version of it that appeals to you and make sure you hear every piece on it. If it bores you at first, and that was the case for me, just keep trying over, even if over months or years, to see if it clicks.

*Alexander's Feast*
The Listening Crowd





*Belshazzar* (William Christie's is the only good version of this, imo)
Behold by Persia'S Hero Made




Sing O Ye Heavens





*Hercules* (Marc Minkowski version)
No Longer, Fate




The World, when Day's Career is Run




Begone, My Fears (my favorite aria)




My Father, Ah Methinks I See




*
Jephtha* (Harry Christophers)
In Gentle Murmurs




Dull Delay




Cherub and Seraphim





*Samson *(Dunedin Consort, or the one with the Monastery Baroque Orchestra)
Loud as the Thunder's Awful Voice




Ye Men of Gaza





*Saul (*Hogwood or Harry Christophers. The Overture is particularly good on this one, and I like the chorus below, but I mostly think this one is boring. I don't understand its popularity)
How Excellent Thy Name





*Susanna*
Crystal Streams





*Theodora* (Nicholas McGegan. This is another highly respected one that I find very, very boring, though it might have my favorite Overture of them all)
And Draw a Blessing Down





*Triumph of Time and Truth
*
Fido Speechio 




Un Pensiero Nemico 





*Solomon* (Gardiner for everything but the first chorus)
May no Rash Intruder




Bless'd the Day




Welcome as the Dawn of Day




From the East unto the West




Sweep, Sweep the String





*Judas Maccabaeus* (McGegan's is the only version I like.) These are out of order because I can't find the playlist on youtube.
Hear us O Lord




O Father Whose Almighty Power




So Shall the Lute and Harp Awake




Mourn Ye Afflicted Children




Oh Never Bow We Down




Ah, Wretched Israel




Fall'n is the Foe




Arm, Arm Ye Brave





*Israel in Egypt*
He Sent a Thick Darkness




He Smote All the FirstBorn




But as for His People




When the Ear Heard Him




He Gave them Hailstones





I'll do a separate post for Opera selections I like, though I'm not as into them as some other Handel fans.


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't know Handel's operas nearly as well so I'm just going to post a short list of random arias I like.

Alan Curtis has the only good version of Rodelinda in my opinion, and it's my personal favorite. I recommend just listening start to finish on Spotify, youtube, or however else. My excerpts would be at least 60 percent of the arias.

Ciel e terra armi di sdegno




Vuo Dar Pace




Combatti Da Forte




Empio, dirò, tu sei




Svegliatevi nel core




Ho Un Certo Rossore




Lascia Amor




Da Tempeste





When I listen to Handel's operas I just skim through for good melodies, knowing 80 percent of it will be perfunctory stuff not worth saving to a playlist, for me at least. But when you do find something good it's generally very good.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

There have been many good suggestions already. I think it hardly matters where one starts with the concerti, just take the fire/water and a selection of organ concerti and concerti grossi. Easy to sample.
For solo keyboard the main set of (8) suites "1720".
The large scale oratorios and operas are often a bit long for the beginner (and many are uneven). I'd recommend trying some recital discs for opera arias to get a taste of the general opera seria style of the composer.

One of the most popular pieces since Handel's lifetime is the pastoral quasi-opera "Acis and Galathea"; it's "short and sweet" (ca. 90 min.) compared to the full operas etc.

A few more shorter pieces that show the composer's strengths without lengths are the early "Dixit dominus" (in a somewhat different (early 18th century Italian) style than the later English choral works) and the Chandos (Cannons) anthems. The latter are 11 psalm settings in English, each about 20-30 min for a smallish ensemble but quite varied and beautiful; the two most popular ones are probably "As pants the hart" and the dramatic "Let god arise". I find them more moving than the more popular Coronation anthems.

Another impressive body of work of which only a few pieces are somewhat well known are the early italian secular cantatas. They are basically like small opera scenes of 10-30 min. There are anthology discs with 3-4 of them with Kirkby, Kozena, Dessay, Zadori and other singers (usually soprano/mezzo).


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I never rated Handel highly until a dear friend now passed on, bombarded me without let up over a 12 month period and now like those who have posted on this thread he is the man.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

I started with Handel with his concerti grossi, you can try with them.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

For the vocal music I would suggest one or two of the shorter or mid-length works from different points of Handel's career with which to test the water - a couple of the _Chandos Anthems_ (1717-18) perhaps, and the _Ode for St. Cecilia's Day_ (1739 - text by Thomas Dryden), which contains some of the most sparkling vocal music I have heard by Handel.

I would also recommend the incidental music for _Alceste_ (composed in 1749-50 for a play by Tobias Smollett - now lost). Much of the music was re-worked into the oratorio _The Choice of Hercules_.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Assuming you are totally unfamiliar with Handel listen in order to:

*Hallelujah chorus
Water Music
Royal Fireworks Music
Organ Concerto No. 4
Messiah*

If you like all of them go anywhere else anyone has suggested but under no circumstances should you start with a complete oratorio or opera unless you know some or all of one already.

If you know the above music and want a challenge listen to his opera *Julius Caesar*. If you know and like *Messiah* listen to *Israel In Egypt* and read the text while doing so. It is more complex with a lot of double choruses and an interesting text based on the Passover story.


----------



## Wolfgangus the Great (Jan 4, 2022)

Clairvoyance Enough said:


> I think most HIP peformances of Water Music, Royal Fireworks, and Op. 6 are pretty good. Gardiner, Pinnock, and etc. In my opinion the two best versions of Messiah are by Dunedin Consort and William Christie. Messiah is worth a listen start to finish so I won't bother with excerpts. I'll post some selections from the other Oratorios, with a general recommendation for most of the overtures. Dixit Dominus is also really good.
> 
> Handel is my favorite composer, but not unlike with Bach's cantatas, you're just not going to be enraptured start to finish by everything. With a few exceptions I mostly listen to excerpts from the Oratorios and Operas. These aren't the only worthwhile parts of these works obviously (I haven't even heard each one all the way through), just particularly melodic sections that might catch a newcomer's ear and give you a general idea of the sound. The order is mostly random, not worst to best or vice versa.
> 
> ...


Wow! Thank you! I appreciate your dedication! You have my sincere gratitude! I will listen to all of these!


----------

